# NICE Component Sets



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

BNIB Old School Aura Sound radial mount comps:
RARE OLD SCHOOL BNIB AURA MOBILE SOUND MR 52 NEO-RADIAL, BRAXIAL COMPONENT SET | eBay

Focal K2 Power 2way:
Focal K2 Power 165 KR 2-Way 6.5" Car Speakers System | eBay

Focal Polyglass 2way:
Focal 165VB 6-1/2" 2-Way Polyglass Component 6.5" Car Stereo Speakers System | eBay


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

The seller with the Auras is on this board.


----------

